# China Now Has World's Fastest Supercomputer:  And the GOP Helped



## rdean (Oct 28, 2010)

Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.

China Dethrones US With World's Fastest Supercomputer, the Tianhe-1A

I remember all the right wingers laughing and calling me names when I pointed out the US Air Force built a super computer from play station chips.

One thing the GOP has proven, they know how to nation build.

Millions of jobs moved to China from 2001 to 2008.

US Technology moved to China.

Chinese and Republican supported US Chamber of Commerce seminars on outsourcing American jobs to China.

Subsidies and tax breaks to train Chinese to take over American jobs.

And from all of our training, they put together a better super computer than us based on our own technology.  Good Going GOP.  You did it!!!!


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 28, 2010)

It was inevitable this would happen.  We've devalued education so much in this country we were bound to lose the techonological edge sooner or later.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 28, 2010)

This is what happens when you champion Corps at the expense of a countries ability to succeed.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL!!!! China makes a super computer and this dumbfuck liberal finds a way to blame it on republicans? Priceless.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

Lets not forget that Nixon opened up China.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 28, 2010)

Godboy said:


> LOL!!!! China makes a super computer and this dumbfuck liberal finds a way to blame it on republicans? Priceless.



Why did we not do it first you partisan hack?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!! China makes a super computer and this dumbfuck liberal finds a way to blame it on republicans? Priceless.
> ...



Why did we not make a super computer first? Weve made shitloads of them over the years. What the fuck are you even talking about?


----------



## rdean (Oct 28, 2010)

Well come on all you wingnuts.  Where's all that laughing and finger pointing.  Oh yea, "run cruise missile with a PlayStation", Oh that rdean.  What an idiot.

Consumer electronics is NOTHING like military electronics.

Where are you?  Did you run off and hide?







--------------------------------------

Chinese Supercomputer Likely to Prompt Unease in U.S. 

It is part of a new breed that exploits graphics chips more *commonly used in playing videogames*

Supercomputers are massive machines that help tackle the toughest scientific problems, including simulating commercial products like new drugs as well as defense-related applications such as *weapons design and breaking codes.*

Moreover, while the Japanese system was a single machine, Tianjin is part of a multi-year strategy by China to develop a range of machines to create *a dominant position in both military and commercial applications*.






Chinese Supercomputer Likely to Prompt Unease in U.S. - WSJ.com


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

Outsourcing  benefits the rich and hurts the working class in America.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

Perhaps we can get some runtime on the super computer to figure our budget?


----------



## rdean (Oct 28, 2010)

10-11-2010, 05:46 PM 
Quantum Windbag  

Does that mean that NASA could put Xboxes in the new Ares? Or are you intelligent enough to know that it requires more computational power than you can get from an Xbox, unlike rdean?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> 10-11-2010, 05:46 PM
> Quantum Windbag
> 
> Does that mean that NASA could put Xboxes in the new Ares? Or are you intelligent enough to know that it requires more computational power than you can get from an Xbox, unlike rdean?



Yeah right, what microprocessor do you think the space shuttle has?

I believe it was a 286 or 386 which the Xbox puts to shame on computational power.


----------



## rdean (Oct 28, 2010)

10-12-2010, 10:47 PM  
del  

um, it could be, as many have pointed out, that we know the difference between milspec and consumer electronics and that you are clueless.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok you liberal nitwits, let me put your minds at ease with a few facts....

Of the top 500 super computers in the world, the US owns 277 of them. Out of the top 10 fastest ones, we own 8. While the US owns 55% of these top 500 computers, the Untied Kingdom is in second place and they own 9% (45) of them. China owns less than France and Germany as well.

China sucks balls. Dont let 1 fucking computer make you all scared. Have a nice day.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 28, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Umm did you read the op?


----------



## rdean (Oct 28, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Ok you liberal nitwits, let me put your minds at ease with a few facts....
> 
> Of the top 500 super computers in the world, the US owns 277 of them. Out of the top 10 fastest ones, we own 8. While the US owns 55% of these top 500 computers, the Untied Kingdom is in second place and they own 9% (45) of them. China owns less than France and Germany as well.
> 
> China sucks balls. Dont let 1 fucking computer make you all scared. Have a nice day.



One super computer, for now.

They've also been working on knocking down satellites.  What else are the working on?

They have the money.  The GOP has worked tirelessly to make sure of that.

And now they've proven, they have the technology.  Hmmm, I wonder where that came from?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah we made plenty of supercomputers, however many of them are now obsolete.
What were super computers are now just computers.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Yes, i get it. China owns the worlds fastest computer.... for maybe the next couple weeks until an American company makes a faster one. Big deal. Its one fucking computer and the US cant be the best at everything at all times. Next year some other country will hold that spot for a split second, then the US will be back on top again, and this process will repeat itself over and over again.

The US is always going to be the country to beat, and everyone will keep trying. They just wont beat us for long. Regardless, Chinas fastest computer isnt faster than say... 2 of our fast computers together. Like i said before, we have hundreds of them to use, so Chinas 1 computer doesnt mean shit.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Yeah we made plenty of supercomputers, however many of them are now obsolete.
> What were super computers are now just computers.



Thats a false statement. Like i said before, of the CURRENT 500 *fastest* super computers in the world, we own 277 of them.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

The current fastest 500 are not all supercomputers any longer.  As I said obsolete.

How about the top 500 fastest cars in the world?
That would pretty much cover every one of the car models made.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 28, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





How will we stay "the country to beat"?


You see when you dont invest in thesse areas all you get is Corps building video games to make money.

Do you realize the only reason we have been on top is Nasa's computor advances?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

We design and have China make em.
Of course they will not copy anything.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> The current fastest 500 are not all supercomputers any longer.  As I said obsolete.
> 
> How about the top 500 fastest cars in the world?
> That would pretty much cover every one of the car models made.



Hey Einstein, if they are the 500 fastest computers in the world, that automatically makes them super computers and far from obsolete. Logic isnt your thing, is it.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

Godboy said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The current fastest 500 are not all supercomputers any longer.  As I said obsolete.
> ...



Tech is my thing.
Go play under the porch.

there is only a handful of computers still qualified to be called super computers.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Jesus Christ you liberals are fucking stupid. The US makes the most super computers BY FAR, yet you paranoid monkeys somehow come to the conclusion that we dont make them anymore, simply because China makes 1? Get a clue dipshit.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



If tech is your thing, yet you still dont understand this simple logic, id hate to see how you do with topics that arent "your thing".


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

Godboy said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



A CRAY supercomputer form the 80's is not a super computer anymore.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 28, 2010)

China may have the world's fastest supercomputer but the US still has the fastest means of communications.  I can tell my wife something and then call my daughter who lives over a 1000 miles away and she already knows what I told the wife.  It just blows my mind.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 28, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



WHERE the FUCK did you get what you claim out of that post?

Cant you deal with what is actually said instead of creating fantasy?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.
> 
> China Dethrones US With World's Fastest Supercomputer, the Tianhe-1A
> 
> ...



Just to be clear: We're laughing at you, not because you're ideas are stupid, but  because you're an idiot.

China's got a Super Computer? So what!  Clinton sold them Cray's back in the mid 90's!

Second, how much faster is it than any American Super Computer?  We're probably talking nanosecnds of a difference!

Third, what's the rdean fix, prevent China from buying Xboxes? 

Finally, they still need to steal the knowledge to do anything useful with the computing power!


----------



## Meister (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I have an idea your going to tell us that our government can do it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 28, 2010)

Chinas government did, but you think OUR democracy cant compete with communist China huh?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Youre a liar. Tech is NOT your thing. Nothing is your thing. You are fucking stupid. Why do you think naming old obsolete computers somehow helps your arguement? Every post you make reveals how utterly clueless you are.


----------



## Meister (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Chinas government did, but you think OUR democracy cant compete with communist China huh?



Our government can't, but our private sector can.  Our government recieves bids on contracts from the private sector.  Hell, we would have never made it to the moon if we left it up to the dufus's in the government.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2010)

F76 GEFORCE FX5200 128 mb VIDEO GRAPHICS CARD - eBay (item 180577430802 end time Oct-28-10 1243 PDT)

*Warning!  Rdean has banned the sale of Graphics cards to anyone in China...or with a Chinese sounding name*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Chinas government did, but you think OUR democracy cant compete with communist China huh?



The only problem with you and Rdean as "Beavis and Butthead" is that there's no Beavis


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 28, 2010)

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Chinas government did, but you think OUR democracy cant compete with communist China huh?
> ...



We would have never made it to the MOON without Nasa.


There would be no supercomputors without NASA


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.
> ...



LMAO, do not underestimate the Chinese.  I have been there.  they have many very smart and highly educated people over there.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 28, 2010)

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Chinas government did, but you think OUR democracy cant compete with communist China huh?
> ...



So you have just said you believe the Chinese government is more eficient than OUR democracy.

Why do you hate our freedoms?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



My broinlaw has been to China more times than I've been to Brooklyn and he tells me is the most corrupt place on Earth, they steal EVERYTHING!  EVERYTHING!

You have to pay off government officials for the privilege of having them steal your blueprints.


----------



## Meister (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



No you said that...if you had half a brain you would know the Chinese government is heavily invested in their corporations.

Are you saying you would rather be a communist?


----------



## Meister (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



We would have never made it to the moon with out the private sector


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 28, 2010)

And teh pprivate sector would not have worked to go to the moon without the gov paying them to doi so.

You see there was NO profit in it.

The private sector only does profit stuff.

That means they ignore most long term thinking and investment.

That is why gov investiment in sceince is sooo needed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2010)

Amilia Earhart Crosses Atlantic: and the GOP helped

Dent and Jackson Homers Send Yankees to WS: GOP to blame

Cheerleader, "Bush made Brett Farve send me his dikpics"

Was Abramoff behind buying Manhattan from the Indians for $24?

Welcome, you've crossed into The rdean Zone


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> And teh pprivate sector would not have worked to go to the moon without the gov paying them to doi so.
> 
> You see there was NO profit in it.
> 
> ...



Do you have any idea at all about how much technology you're using right now came from the space program?

Well, using you and idea in the same sentence probably dooms the whole thing anyway


----------



## rdean (Oct 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> We design and have China make em.
> Of course they will not copy anything.



Now that is one hilarious statement.  Unfortunately, the right sees nothing funny about it.  In fact, they see it as a "statement of fact".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > We design and have China make em.
> ...



The ChiComs should not be allowed to buy Xboxes!

Amiright?


----------



## rdean (Oct 28, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.
> ...



1.4 Times as fast.  That would be like, if you ran around a track and in the same time, I went all the way around and nearly half the length of the track more.  

Or you walked one mile and in the same amount of time, I walked a mile plus nearly a half mile more.

I'm not sure if you get these analogies.  They may be too difficult.  Better if you just read the Article.  You can read, more than "Dick and Jane" I mean.


----------



## rdean (Oct 28, 2010)

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Chinas government did, but you think OUR democracy cant compete with communist China huh?
> ...



Start here:

NASAs Inventions and Contributions Board:
A Historical Perspective

NASA ASK Magazine


----------



## rdean (Oct 28, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



They don't have to steal.  Not when Republicans are willing to go there and teach them and give away every bit of knowledge to get to that 51 cents an hour labor pool.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 28, 2010)

> *China Now Has World's Fastest Supercomputer: And the GOP Helped *


Any word on who helped the Chinese with their ballistic missile technology?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


are you too stupid to understand that just because they made one faster than we currently have that we can make one even faster?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 28, 2010)

Oddball said:


> > *China Now Has World's Fastest Supercomputer: And the GOP Helped *
> 
> 
> Any word on who helped the Chinese with their ballistic missile technology?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



You mean they don't make the Xboxes?

Must be made in that other China then.


----------



## rdean (Oct 28, 2010)

Honestly, you right wingers crack me up.  You go on and on about Obama being a communist and then support your leaders who do everything they can to build up communist China.  How can that be?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> Honestly, you right wingers crack me up.  You go on and on about Obama being a communist and then support your leaders who do everything they can to build up communist China.  How can that be?


you are a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Oddball (Oct 28, 2010)

Oddball said:


> > *China Now Has World's Fastest Supercomputer: And the GOP Helped *
> 
> 
> Any word on who helped the Chinese with their ballistic missile technology?


Anybody?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.
> 
> China Dethrones US With World's Fastest Supercomputer, the Tianhe-1A
> 
> ...



Oh No. They are going to run calculations and discover that communism will never defeat capitalism. What are we going to do?

Why are you afraid of China? When was the last time we had a war with China? We didn't even go to war with China when MacArthur threatened to invade them, why would we start now?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!! China makes a super computer and this dumbfuck liberal finds a way to blame it on republicans? Priceless.
> ...



Do what? Build a super computer?

We did?


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 28, 2010)

My, but I have heard this song and dance before. No way those Japs will  ever be able to produce a car that can compete with a GMc product. No way those rice burning mtorcycles can ever compete with a Harley. What RDean is trying to tell you is that the Chinese have just moved up their ability to compete up another notch.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

China has comitted to send men to the moon by 2020.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 28, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> My, but I have heard this song and dance before. No way those Japs will  ever be able to produce a car that can compete with a GMc product. No way those rice burning mtorcycles can ever compete with a Harley. What RDean is trying to tell you is that the Chinese have just moved up their ability to compete up another notch.


The Japanese made good stuff better by their own ingenuity.

The Chicoms just steal and/or buy shit from the most available and gullible political twirp looking for some cash.

In the '50s, America executed such people as spies...Today, we call those spies "Mr. President".


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDgIETstsxE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDgIETstsxE[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> 10-11-2010, 05:46 PM
> Quantum Windbag
> 
> Does that mean that NASA could put Xboxes in the new Ares? Or are you intelligent enough to know that it requires more computational power than you can get from an Xbox, unlike rdean?



Very good, but why not link to it to? Or is linking beyond your capabilities?

Please note, I did say that, I just wonder why you find links beyond your ability to post.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > My, but I have heard this song and dance before. No way those Japs will  ever be able to produce a car that can compete with a GMc product. No way those rice burning mtorcycles can ever compete with a Harley. What RDean is trying to tell you is that the Chinese have just moved up their ability to compete up another notch.
> ...



Must have during Nixon as well.  He opened up China.

And your arrogance is ignoring the education and skills Chinese workers have.
Blindness caused by arrogance.

We are not number 1 in too many things lately.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Yeah we made plenty of supercomputers, however many of them are now obsolete.
> What were super computers are now just computers.



What makes you think the US does not have a top secret computer somewhere that makes the one in China obsolete?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 28, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.
> ...



That sums up my attitude.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 28, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Do you realize that NASA is not a word? That the proper way to type it is the way I did, all capital letters, because it is an acronym? Do you further realize that NASA made exactly 0 computer advances? All their computers were built by private companies or research labs?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Communists don't teach superior technological skills.

If they did, the USSR would've blown America away with their technology during the cold war....If they did, the Chinese wouldn't have needed to bribe the Clintoon administration, in the missile-secrets-for-campaign-booty scam.

Communists are vastly overrated.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > We design and have China make em.
> ...



We sold them chips that they tied together to make their computer, meanwhile we build chips that are faster than the best chips they can buy, and use them in our computers. The only reason their computer is faster is they tied more chips together. Do you really think it will take long for us to reclaim the title?

You remind me people back during the cold war who used to go into a panic every time Russia broke the record for the fastest or highest flight ever. They usually held it until the Air Force filed an official flight plan for the SR-71 that was higher and faster. Want to guess how long that took, on average? Keep in mind that the SR-71 still holds the record for the fastest jet aircraft ever flown, even though it is officially decommissioned.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 28, 2010)

The Chyneez can barely get out of their own way.  They do not allow the rural folks to even legally enter their main cities and the 150 million unemployed dwarfs our whole work  force.  

Communism is a joke.  

Where do they invest for a secure loan.. us.  Their leadership knows where the safe smart bet is..the USA.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we made plenty of supercomputers, however many of them are now obsolete.
> ...



Umm becuase we constantly have all ten fingers stuck up our butts (as a nation)?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> Honestly, you right wingers crack me up.  You go on and on about Obama being a communist and then support your leaders who do everything they can to build up communist China.  How can that be?



Since I am one of the "right wingers" you quoted in this thread I would like to challenge you to show me anywhere I said Obama is a communist.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> The Chyneez can barely get out of their own way.  They do not allow the rural folks to even legally enter their main cities and the 150 million unemployed dwarfs our whole work  force.
> 
> Communism is a joke.
> 
> Where do they invest for a secure loan.. us.  Their leadership knows where the safe smart bet is..the USA.



Well they have to keep their main customers happy.  Or at least solvent.
for now....


----------



## blu (Oct 28, 2010)

Dr.Traveler said:


> It was inevitable this would happen.  We've devalued education so much in this country we were bound to lose the techonological edge sooner or later.



nothing to do with it. they simply built their machine from scratch while we incrementally upgraded ours. Tesla cards (the video cards talked about) have amazing parallel processing capabilities across 100s of streaming processors per card, that far out do regular chips in parallelizable computations


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 28, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> My, but I have heard this song and dance before. No way those Japs will  ever be able to produce a car that can compete with a GMc product. No way those rice burning mtorcycles can ever compete with a Harley. What RDean is trying to tell you is that the Chinese have just moved up their ability to compete up another notch.



Are we at war with Japan again? What is the problem with Japan making better cars than GM? Could the real problem be that GM just makes lousy cars?


----------



## blu (Oct 28, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



it takes months/years to build those machines, but it really doesnt matter we aren't far behind them and we have more super machines than them:

TOP500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## blu (Oct 28, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> My, but I have heard this song and dance before. No way those Japs will  ever be able to produce a car that can compete with a GMc product. No way those rice burning mtorcycles can ever compete with a Harley. What RDean is trying to tell you is that the Chinese have just moved up their ability to compete up another notch.



china has alwways had a machine in the top 10, its not like it came from nowhere, see the historical lists at:

TOP500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Oddball (Oct 28, 2010)

> *China Now Has World's Fastest Supercomputer: And the GOP Helped*


Translation: The DNC is just jealous.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 28, 2010)

blu said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > My, but I have heard this song and dance before. No way those Japs will  ever be able to produce a car that can compete with a GMc product. No way those rice burning mtorcycles can ever compete with a Harley. What RDean is trying to tell you is that the Chinese have just moved up their ability to compete up another notch.
> ...


shhhh, oldrocks and rdean are not interested in facts


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 28, 2010)

Oddball said:


> > *China Now Has World's Fastest Supercomputer: And the GOP Helped*
> 
> 
> Translation: The DNC is just jealous.



The part that gets me is these are the same people that used to jump all over anyone who called for more defense spending because of the commie menace, now they are jumping all over other people because we do not think there is a commie menace.


----------



## blu (Oct 29, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Obama is a communist.



you said it right there... duh


----------



## blu (Oct 29, 2010)

also we have some of these in the office now:

Newegg.com - EVGA 015-P3-1480-AR GeForce GTX 480 &#40;Fermi&#41; 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card



1.5 GB ram and  480 processing cores


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is a communist.
> ...


editing to take out of context is a shitty thing to do


----------



## blu (Oct 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



the "duh" part should have shown obvious sarcasm :-/ especially since I repsonded to the post he asked about it in


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is a communist.
> ...


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Stupid partisan hackery.  China makes ONE accomplishment and then it is game over for the D's.  Fact is, there will always be arias that other countries exceed the US in temporarily.  Our technology FAR FAR FAR FAR exceeds theirs.  You have no CLUE what this nation is capable of doing and I can tell you that it is far beyond China's ONE computer accomplishment.


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.
> ...



The right wing, by supporting moving jobs from this country to China isn't defeating capitalism, no, they are defeating America.   

We never had a war with Russia, yet we defeated them.

Does everything have to be explained?


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we made plenty of supercomputers, however many of them are now obsolete.
> ...



What makes you think they do?

What ARE you?  McGiver?


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



prove it


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

Oddball said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



prove it


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



You just proved you have no clue what you are talking about.  Right wingers will read what you wrote and see some kind of logic.  Everyone else is just laughing.


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

blu said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It was inevitable this would happen.  We've devalued education so much in this country we were bound to lose the techonological edge sooner or later.
> ...



Please explain in detail.


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

FA_Q2 said:


> Stupid partisan hackery.  China makes ONE accomplishment and then it is game over for the D's.  Fact is, there will always be arias that other countries exceed the US in temporarily.  Our technology FAR FAR FAR FAR exceeds theirs.  You have no CLUE what this nation is capable of doing and I can tell you that it is far beyond China's ONE computer accomplishment.



Except now, how much of that technology is being built in China?


----------



## blu (Oct 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Traveler said:
> ...



alright, here is a card I linked to in an earlier post:

Newegg.com - EVGA 015-P3-1480-AR GeForce GTX 480 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

this single card alone has 480 processing cores that each run at the equivalent of 700Mhz and the entire architecture of the card is such that groups of these run the same task (across different sets of data) in parallel very efficiently. also if you run ALL sets of tasks on the same data then you have 480/processors per group all doing the same task at the same time. also considering that card has 1.5GB of usable ram, filling memory will never be a bottle neck as a CPU thread can constantly fill the memory on the card as the card is processing, all without delay or latency.

if you look at this paper here:

http://conferences.sigcomm.org/sigcomm/2010/papers/sigcomm/p195.pdf

you will this research team was able to build a 10Gb/s router using processing on the GPU which is well beyond impossible using a single CPU or even multiple CPUs on the same physical board.

from the paper:


> PacketShader exploits the massively-parallel processing power of GPU to address the CPU bottleneck in current software routers. Combined with our high-performance packet I/O engine, PacketShader outperforms existing software routers by more than a factor of four, forwarding 64B IPv4 packets at 39 Gbps on a single commodity PC.



so with all that said, the fact that the china computer has so many cards is equivalent to hundreds or thousands of regular CPUs since computers such as the one discussed are solely used for parallelized computation.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes rdean, Republicans are trying to build up China by selling them Xboxes.

You're right again.


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yes rdean, Republicans are trying to build up China by selling them Xboxes.
> 
> You're right again.



Stupid shit.  We don't need to sell China XBoxes.  Why?  Because they are "Made in China".


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

blu said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



I'm not sure what you're point is.  For one, China isn't linking together "video cards", but the main processor used on video cards.  To use video cards would add unused components.  For another, the it's would increase the power, add heat and make the entire assembly much slower.

Even on microprocessors, the goal is to make everything smaller and smaller.  With smaller and shorter traces, much less current is used.  You would think that microscopic transistors on a single processor wouldn't take that much power.  But add all those distances from between millions of transistors and you are covering much more ground than you would think.  

The Chinese used over 14 thousand microprocessors and over 160 chips used for video graphics, but the entire "through put" was designed by them.  Besides, they make the chips over there.  We built the factories for them.  We trained the people of China.  We supplied the design and with tax breaks and subsidies from the Bush administration, supplied the capital.







Look how big it is.  This includes power supply, cooling, through put design and over 14,000 processors.  Not very big considering.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 30, 2010)

Oddball said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



China is no communist than we are full blown capitalists. How do you over rate a nation that is advancing as fast as China?

Engineering in China from best Engineering universities of China in English Medium, Engineering Program and Engineering Course at Top Engineering University in China best Engineering College in China and best Engineering Institute in China. Admission


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



The best and brightest in China don't go into "engineering", but into "business".  We've known this for a long time.  I'm not saying that only dumb Chinese go into engineering.  There are plenty of smart ones there.  

But the Chinese understand diversity.  That's why they are attracting foreign students and sending students to this country.  Diversity leads to more ideas and a broader range of understanding.  It's not all about race.

Colleges scour China for top students - The Boston Globe

But make no mistake.  China is a communist country.  One that has learned from the mistakes of the USSR.  We tend to see communism through the lens of the USSR.

There is no vote in China.  No free speech.  No say in the government.  Any insurrection is put down swiftly with aggression.  The government is involved in every aspect of business.  By paying Chinese workers 51 cents an hour, there is plenty of money to pay off the Chinese government AND make a stellar profit.  

The US brought down the USSR through economic warfare.  China learned from that and, with the help of the greedy right wing, is kicking our asses.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


RACIST!!!!!


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Racist?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


yes, you are a RACIST

how does it feel to be called a racist all the time, eh deany asswipe?


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since it's not true, it doesn't bother me.

On the other hand, if I belonged to the Conservative Confederate Republican Party of Teabags, a party that is 90% white, then I guess I would be bothered.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.
> 
> China Dethrones US With World's Fastest Supercomputer, the Tianhe-1A
> 
> ...



first- a super computer is no great leap in technology in and of itself.....

second- the chips are made by intel, that is MADE HERE, in Arizona. you know? so we like kind of you know, exported them?

from your link -
_
All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology._

third- China's most favored nation status was made permanent in 2000.......

do you know where the top ten fastest machines reside btw? 

Or that Germany, Japan had the fastest at one point too?  ...whatever.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


but it IS true
thats just it
you RACIST


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.
> ...


rdeans understanding of computer tech is likely about equal to his understanding of thermodynamics


which is NOTHING


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.
> ...









In another sign that China is moving up the food chain in manufacturing, Intel said today it has opened its first-ever chip manufacturing plant in Dalian, China.

The $2.5 billion factory, which is the size of bout 23 football fields, will be the first to fabricate microprocessors from raw silicon. Intel has relatively low-tech assembly factories in China (in Chengdu), where automated machines assemble chips into packages and test the final product, but this new factory, known as a wafer fabrication facility, or fab, will make the actual chips. Announced in 2007, *the factory is now fully operational.*
Intel opens $2.5B chip factory in China | VentureBeat

But after negotiating with the Chinese government and also getting U.S. government approval to produce sophisticated equipment here, Intel said it was simply time to move production of its 300-millimeter wafers to China.

Of course, Intel's facility, which is scheduled to open in 2010

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/26/business/worldbusiness/26iht-chip.5.5034688.html

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Wow, you guys must feel good when you school me.  I guess I really learned something.

Tell me, what did YOU learn?*


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Once again, turns out I was right.  You were wrong.  Nothing like consistency.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



*OMG!
*
Obama is shipping jobs to China! Whatever are we going to do? Doesn't he realize that China is, gasp, Communist?

Maybe you should look at the dates on stories before you post so that you do not end up ruining your Blame Bush and the Republicans line.




> October 26, 2010


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


wow, you really are pathetic
LOL


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Being right doesn't make one pathetic.  In case you didn't know.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


the day you are right, will be a record breaker
since it would be the first


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



*OMG*

Obama and the Democrats passed tax cuts for companies and gave them subsidies so they could move jobs to China?  Intel started building their factory in 2005 the year Obama became president?  

Oh wait.  

Obama wasn't president in 2005.

In fact, Republicans held both houses in 2005 and Bush was president.

Whew.  Glad we got that cleared up.  For a second I was nervous.


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The reason I post so many links is to prove I'm right.

The reason you post zero links is because you are wrong.  If you were right, you would have links, but you don't.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 31, 2010)

The Republican Congress should pass the Rdean Act and ban the export of video games to China. It's the only way to keep them from getting our most sophisticated weapons


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



the old saying a little knowledge is dangerous is aptly seen here...I could have told you this as I have BEEN to Dalian and seen the sight and am VERY familiar with it in fact and know exactly what they process there, second generation technology... I told you the processors were made in Arizona, Chandler AZ.....


and your own link says so, you know,  where you cut it off...bozo 


> But Intel is not making its most advanced 22-nanometer chips in China. Those chips will be made in factories in Arizona and Oregon, Intel recently announced as part of a plan to spend $6 billion to $8 billion on new factories.
> 
> To date, Intel has spent $4.7 billion in China. The new factory will be used to make 65-nanometer chips, which are about three generations behind the leading edge. (Intel comes up with a new generation of chips every two years). A nanometer is a billionth of a meter.
> 
> While Intel makes three fourths of its chips in the U.S., it gets about three fourths of its revenue from overseas



edit- when the plant was originally set up it was for THEN second generation technology btw...now, its third generation as the article accurately states.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



intel has had test and sort facilities in china for over 20 years . In Malaysia too....Oh and India too........Oh and Israel too......


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Republican Congress should pass the Rdean Act and ban the export of video games to China. It's the only way to keep them from getting our most sophisticated weapons



Gawd you're dumb.

We don't need to ban the export of video games to China.  Why?  Because the video games are MADE in China, fool.  Just like the worlds fastest computer.

The world's "slowest" Frank, unfortunately, resides here in this country.  A fact we are all too aware of and terribly ashamed of.


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



"sorting" is way different than "making"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The Republican Congress should pass the Rdean Act and ban the export of video games to China. It's the only way to keep them from getting our most sophisticated weapons
> ...



Once they get the computer chips, its so easy to go from this







to this


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



no shit Sherlock,  and your point? maybe they could have bought the chips from TSMC since you NOW know they were not made there....go ahead keep digging....


now go, go look up what TMSC is....


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


the difference is the links you post, never actually support the position you claim

i dont need links to know you are a fucking idiot, your posts prove it


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



2005? The story is from 2010, not 2005.


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Because they started building the plant in 2005.  It only started running in 2010.  Takes years to build this kind of plant.


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



In addition, TSMC plans to boost monthly capacity at its Songjiang 8-inch fab in Shanghai, China, to 110,000 wafers from the current 49,000 units, Chang revealed. A portion of processes at the facility will also be upgraded to 0.13-micron to enhance its special technology options including automotive and embedded flash, Chang added.

TSMC expects moderate chip market growth in 2011, says CEO


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

US-based chip maker Intel on Friday opened a billion-dollar plant in Vietnam, the company's biggest in the world, expected to create thousands of skilled jobs as the nation moves from low to hi-tech. 

Intel president and chief executive Paul Otellini and Deputy Prime Minister Hoang Trung Hai officially opened the assembly and test facility, the size of five-and-a-half football fields, at an industrial park in Ho Chi Minh City. 

Hai said the opening "supports our goal of accelerating economic transformation led by technology-intensive industries". 

Intel said in a statement: "Production commenced in the middle of this year, starting with production of chipsets for laptops and mobile devices for Intel customers worldwide. 

"Once fully operational, the facility is expected to create several thousand skilled jobs in high-tech manufacturing and generate significant export revenue for the country." 

The facility is one of seven operated by Intel worldwide and reflects the transformation in ties between one-time enemies Vietnam and the United States as the communist country has opened up its economy over the last two decades. 

*Intel announced the project four years ago*, proclaiming it the largest investment in Vietnam by an American company. 



PhysOrg Mobile: Intel opens biggest ever chip plant in Vietnam

Four years ago?  That would be, um, 2006?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


not according to this story

Intel opens first chip plant in China | Reuters

it began PLANNING for it a bit over 3 years ago


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Even with all the evidence PROVING that supercomputers are being made with the SAME chips used in games, you still make yourself look more and more stupid.  Good. Keep going.  I like it.


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



In 2007, California-based Intel broke ground on a $2.5 billion microprocessor factory in Dalian, one of China's 53 high-tech development zones. The company's first in Asia, the fab, as fabrication plants are known, is scheduled to open late next year.

China chips away at our high-tech advantage | OregonLive.com

*It "broke ground" three years ago.  Planning for a 2.5 billion dollar factory takes years.*


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


so you just proved your own claim FALSE


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You got something to back that date up? Or did you just pull it out of thin air, it certainly wasn't in the story you linked to.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Yet they started building it two years before they planned it.

Amazing.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


his knowledge of building schedules is about as good as his geography


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



And yet, China still has the fastest computer in the world and it's made from game chips and millions of jobs moved to China from 2001 to 2008.  And companies were able to do that because they received tax breaks and subsidies.  Whatever else anyone says.  We know those to be true.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


so, no jobs went to China since 2008?


----------



## rdean (Oct 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The foundation was put in place by the right wing.  What started on their watch, simply continued.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Oct 31, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



That is usually how my planning works out.  

All fooling aside, the US really needs to get its educational system on track.  Everywhere else is busy training engineers and the like, and our schools seem be dedicated to self realization and basket weaving.

Of course, they send their kids here to learn engineering.   The community college I go to is full of kids from all over, learning english and C++.  My SQL class has folks from Germany, India, Korea, Vietnam.    The computer classes are really diverse.    The visual Basic class is 20% Vietnamese.  You go to the computer lab and it is full of Indonesian girls in the weird muslim scarves working on their Javascript homework.

So we should worry about the rest of the world eating our lunch if we are not careful.   But the answer is more freedom, not less.   More opportunity, not less.    The fact that China has moved from autarky to a comparatively (to what went before) freer society means that all those brains that were locked up on collective farms and Socialist Hero Projects are now free to do some thinking on their own.   And that means that we will be seeing the Chinese do more of these wonders.  Mostly with American trained staff using American equipment and American components.  But as time goes forward, and they have more opportunity, and we close off opportunity, we will have more to worry about.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2010)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


you are such an idiot, you likely actually believe that


----------



## rdean (Nov 1, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



How many right wingers on this board call education just a "piece of paper"?  Then you have the right delegitimizing science with "magical creation" and "irreducible complexity" and wanting to stop any kind of funding of education and call advanced education a  left wing conspiracy.  Then they make up only 6% of scientists.

It's the right wing that has put education into the toilet.  They support nothing except cheap labor for corporations and removing regulations so this country can be raped for it's natural resources.  

No one can name a right wing contribution for at least a decade.  Something good I mean.  When you have the single largest group in America tearing down education, it will never succeed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 13, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



That's what makes him an endless source of entertainment!  He really does!

At first, I thought he was fooling, but no! He's really believe it!  Is that a riot or what?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 13, 2010)

rdean said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...













 



See what I mean?!!


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 13, 2010)

rdean said:


> Named Tianhe-1A, which means "Milky Way" in Mandarin, China's new supercomputer has 168 graphics processing units -- *the type of graphics chips used in video games* -- and 14,336 Intel CPUs, according to PC World. All of these processors were made by U.S. companies, but they're linked together by new Chinese-invented technology.
> 
> China Dethrones US With World's Fastest Supercomputer, the Tianhe-1A
> 
> ...


The Chinese got most privileged trade status pushed through by the Clinton Administration.  Of course they're perfectly innocent.  

They are also the ones who refused to increase security on the Los Alamos gubmint labs, figuring the screen door was good enough to keep out the dozens of Chinese spies that waltzed in and walked off with so much data.  I doubt it's fixed today because those precious liberal researchers (remember your mantra, Hairnet) wouldn't cooperate with an  increase in security that inconvenienced them.

So, who's at fault here too, Hairnet?  Hmm?  Somehow you're side is perfectly innocent?


----------



## Bill Angel (Nov 13, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I believe that the students from some of the countries that you mentioned could be in for a rude awakening.  OK they come to this country to learn computer engineering. But will they be able to find employment, if China comes to dominate software engineering because of its large pool of low cost labor?

According to the document Programmer Salaries - International Comparison 
the net monthly income for Computer Programmers from the USA, Germany, Japan, and China is:

USA is $ 4,141
Germany is $ 2,505
Japan is $ 1,995
*China is $ 252*

Once reason China appears to pay its computer programmers so little (in terms of the current value of the US Dollar) is because the US Dollar's current value is way overvalued, relative to the Chinese currency.  

I'm wondering if the employment market for computer programmers will follow the historical trend that was followed by the camera manufacturing industry. At one time the USA and Germany were centers for the manufacturing of cameras. That industry first shifted to Japan, and now China is a major center of camera manufacturing. (For example, my Sony Cyber-shot camera, which is an excellent product, was manufactured in China).


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 13, 2010)

Bill Angel said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Gotta love that deliberate pegging of the Yuan's worth at 40% below the value of the dollar when it should be equal to actually above the dollar.  

In a way, as much as I hate the QE2, we have inadvertantly launched a economic ICBM strike against their 'pegged' economy.  It's going to be horrible for us, and we might become the United States of Weimar, but if they can't unpeg and find a new market fast enough, they're fooked too.

On the other hand, they have tons of untapped domestic market, but if their markets are not wealthy enough to spend on the products they need to support their industries, they will still implode.  This is a highwire act on a fishing line and everyone's going to get cut up and hurt.

As was pointed out recently, the reason Henry Ford gave his employees such high wages (double the industry at the time) was to create a class of people able to afford his product!  now mind you, that was one reason in many.  He was a great innovator, but not quite the pure altruist he is made out to be by too many.  It was a reaction of need for his business.

Change is coming.  It's not the change you hoped for, and certainly wished against, but it's too late now.


----------



## rdean (Jan 25, 2011)

Surprised the President mentioned the world's fastest computer is in China.


----------



## daveman (Jan 25, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> China has comitted to send men to the moon by 2020.



*A half a century after we landed men there*.  Ooooh.  Impressive.


----------



## daveman (Jan 25, 2011)

Oddball said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Communists don't encourage innovation, because that requires independent thinking.  Leftists can't tolerate that.


----------



## daveman (Jan 25, 2011)

FA_Q2 said:


> Stupid partisan hackery.  China makes ONE accomplishment and then it is game over for the D's.  Fact is, there will always be arias that other countries exceed the US in temporarily.  Our technology FAR FAR FAR FAR exceeds theirs.  You have no CLUE what this nation is capable of doing and I can tell you that it is far beyond China's ONE computer accomplishment.


Don't interrupt their "Communism is awesome!!" wet dream with facts.


----------



## daveman (Jan 25, 2011)

rdean said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


I learned that China can build stuff America designs.


----------



## rdean (Jan 25, 2011)

daveman said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Idiot.  Innovation doesn't come from right wingers.  They don't support education.  Only 6% of scientists are Republican and less than 9% are conservative.  

Think about what "conserve" means.  It doesn't mean "study, explore, learn".  It means "mysticism, feeling threatened, anti-education".

Come on, be honest.  Republicans are very close to "allergic" as far as education and science are concerned.


----------



## rdean (Jan 25, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



American Democrats design.


----------



## daveman (Jan 25, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I've got an innovative idea:  Stop being a fuckwit.  And quit felching Communists, you America-hating piece of shit.


----------



## daveman (Jan 25, 2011)

rdean said:


> American Democrats design.


I noticed you ignored this post:



daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Developed by scientists and engineers.  Not a lot of Republican input.
> ...



Liberal scientists go for the squishy subjects.  Conservative scientists actually do stuff.

Fuckwit.


----------



## rdean (Jan 25, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > American Democrats design.
> ...



For Democrats:
Mathematician 86%
Scientist 81%
Professor 86%
Science Teacher 97%
Biologist 84%

For Republicans 
Plastic Surgeon 65%  (doesnt surprise me, talk about "squishy")

Just curious.  Which subjects do you think there would be more "conservative" scientists?
I suspect it wouldn't involve:
Evolution
Geology
Plate Tectonics
Biology
Physiology
Botany
Astronomy
Genetics

They all touch on "old earth" and "evolution".  Not popular with Republicans.  Even you have to admit that.


----------



## daveman (Jan 25, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


I'm under no obligation to validate your bigotry.  Fuckwit.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 25, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


let me guess, you get those numbers from that same Pew poll you keep misreading


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jan 26, 2011)

But does it speak Chinese?

psik


----------



## rdean (Jan 26, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



No, from the *same poll* he used to get his "rocket science" numbers. Ahhh ha ha ha, ahhh ha ha ha!


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 26, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



LOL. But you already have. Anyone that has any scientific background at all knows of the disdain that the present Conservatives hold for science. Just look at the lies they fabricate to counter the evidence that the scientists are presenting concerning global warming.


----------



## daveman (Jan 26, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


You don't have a scientific background, except as perhaps a subject.    All you have is bigotry against and hatred for conservatives, and a mindless propensity to believe what you're told.


----------



## rdean (Jan 26, 2011)

daveman said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I love it when conservatives accuse liberals of having, "a mindless propensity to believe what you're told".  It's the height of irony.


----------



## daveman (Jan 26, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


No irony at all.  I can open up any random HuffPo or DU thread and read the exact same things you write.  

Meanwhile, perhaps you can tell us all about your scientific background.  You know, the one you claim conservatives don't have.


----------



## chikenwing (Jan 26, 2011)

This rdean person,ether is the type that is always jabbing people just to get a response and can't possibly believe what its keeps puking out,but hey is a gas to read the responses,or is a total dim wit. 80/20 its the later.


----------



## daveman (Jan 26, 2011)

chikenwing said:


> This rdean person,ether is the type that is always jabbing people just to get a response and can't possibly believe what its keeps puking out,but hey is a gas to read the responses,or is a total dim wit. 80/20 its the later.


  Indeed.


----------



## chikenwing (Jan 26, 2011)

So China has no right to better their society?? Develop their own technologies,advance themselves??

Thought the "liberal" mind would be well ........liberal tolerant and excepting of change,guess not! I'll fall back on the rdean being a twisted shit that just likes to stir the pot for some unknown to the rational world reasoning.


----------



## daveman (Jan 26, 2011)

chikenwing said:


> So China has no right to better their society?? Develop their own technologies,advance themselves??
> 
> Thought the "liberal" mind would be well ........liberal tolerant and excepting of change,guess not! I'll fall back on the rdean being a twisted shit that just likes to stir the pot for some unknown to the rational world reasoning.



Rdean is only using China as a stick to beat the GOP with.  He doesn't actually give a damn about the Chinese people.


----------



## rdean (Feb 8, 2011)

You're right.  I don't give a damn about the Chinese people.  But I do care about Americans.  A view that is apparently not shared by Republicans.

They hate it when they see "Made in America".  Go figure.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 8, 2011)

chikenwing said:


> So China has no right to better their society?? Develop their own technologies,advance themselves??
> 
> Thought the "liberal" mind would be well ........liberal tolerant and excepting of change,guess not! I'll fall back on the rdean being a twisted shit that just likes to stir the pot for some unknown to the rational world reasoning.



Don't worry, dean is hardly a depiction of the left.  He is just being hateful and rather ignorant in that it is not always America that does firsts or has the best of everything all the time.  We have had the best computers for decades and the Chinese build ONE and suddenly the right has done it with a complete lack of any reasoning or thought.  What can you do...


----------



## rdean (Feb 8, 2011)

FA_Q2 said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > So China has no right to better their society?? Develop their own technologies,advance themselves??
> ...



The right build a computer?  Like that's gonna happen.

No, instead, they moved jobs to China to make that possible.

One Effect of U.S. Trade with China: 2.4 Million Jobs Lost | TopForeignStocks.com

Since the entry of China into the WTO in 2001, 2.4 million jobs have been lost in the U.S. between 2001 and 2008 

The hardest hit areas include the Silicon Valley in California proving that not only low-tech manufacturing jobs moved to China but also high-tech manufacturing jobs 

One of the major reasons for U.S. trade deficit with China is Chinas manipulation of its Yuan by pegging it to the dollar at a rate that undervalues the Yuan 

The Chinese government policy encourages export while maintaining stiff trade barriers on imports and entry restrictions on many domestic industries such as banking, insurance, etc. 

------------------

2001 to 2008.  Get it?  

The funny thing is that the Republican leadership is still working to move jobs to China.  When has anyone heard about them working on making jobs here?  Oh, that's right.  That's not the government's responsibility.  For Republicans, it's "every man for himself" and "sink or swim".  How's that workin' out for ya?  Seems to be what the right wants, you betcha!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 8, 2011)

rdean said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > chikenwing said:
> ...


i build my own computers, dipshit


----------



## daveman (Feb 8, 2011)

rdean said:


> You're right.  I don't give a damn about the Chinese people.  But I do care about Americans.  A view that is apparently not shared by Republicans.
> 
> They hate it when they see "Made in America".  Go figure.



Then why do you support government policies that drive business offshore?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > You're right.  I don't give a damn about the Chinese people.  But I do care about Americans.  A view that is apparently not shared by Republicans.
> ...


----------



## rdean (Feb 8, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



You assemble a few components.  Dipshit.  You couldn't build a stack of paper bags.


----------



## rdean (Feb 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > You're right.  I don't give a damn about the Chinese people.  But I do care about Americans.  A view that is apparently not shared by Republicans.
> ...



Republicans didn't "drive" business offshore.  They paid the businesses to MOVE offshore.  It's called subsidies and tax breaks.  When Democrats tried to pass a bill to give tax incentives to companies that want to move back here, Republicans blocked the bill.  

Here, let me list the GOOD things the Republicans have done for the American middle class:

1................

Oh, I couldn't think of anything either.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 8, 2011)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


fuck off moron
i build the computer
same as ther chinese built that one
you fucking moronic idiot


----------



## daveman (Feb 8, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


That's because you can't think.


----------



## rdean (Feb 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I noticed your list wasn't very long. 

Just kidding.  We both know, "What list?"


----------



## rdean (Feb 8, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Oh, yea.  You popping together a few boards is EXACTLY the same as linking thousands of chips and programming a super computer from scratch.  And you insist that more than 6% of scientists are Republican?  How could you possibly judge such a thing?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 8, 2011)

clearly i can more so than YOU
you fucking moron


----------



## daveman (Feb 8, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


I don't share your delusions.


----------



## daveman (Feb 8, 2011)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


The Communist Chinese thank you for your support, Dean.


----------



## rdean (Feb 9, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



From 2001 to 2008, more than 2.4 MILLION jobs were moved to China.  It's not me they thank.  They work with both the Republicans and the Republican US Chamber of Commerce.  You have the Internet.  Do some research.


----------



## rdean (Feb 9, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> clearly i can more so than YOU
> you fucking moron



You don't even know the difference between a "starter's kit" and a "super computer".  You might go back to school and learn something.  Oops, I was assuming you were ever even IN school  Sorry Jethro.  Didn't mean to "out" you.


----------



## daveman (Feb 9, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Really?  Then you don't support Democrat policies that punish business success and hamstring industry with unsustainable regulation?

Good for you!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 9, 2011)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > clearly i can more so than YOU
> ...


you dont even know how to build a computer dipshit
so fuck off
i'm amazed you can even turn one on


btw, dipshit, if you actually knew what you were talking about, you would know the chinese took EXISTING components and and built that "super" computer
you prove over and over you have no fucking clue what you talk about


----------



## rdean (Feb 9, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Yea, once they built them "over there" butt-head, they "existed", OVER THERE.  Get it?  They were built OVER THERE.  Then they "built the "super" computer, out of "existing parts".  Once the parts were made, "Over There", they existed.

I'm amazed someone as talentless as you has the nerve to call others "names".  I guess it's how you build up your pathetic self.  Don't worry, you're still pathetic.


----------



## rdean (Feb 9, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Unsustainable regulation. Hmm, just think, we could be looking like this:







Democrats see a dirty mess that leads to birth defects.  Republicans see "successful business".


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 9, 2011)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


they werent DESIGNED OR CREATED there, dipshit'
you remain a pathetic, ignorant, PoS
"


----------



## rdean (Feb 9, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Something tells me you're on "crack".






It is hardly alone. Companies  and their engineers  are being drawn here more and more as China develops a high-tech economy that increasingly competes directly with the United States.

A few American companies are even making deals with Chinese companies to license Chinese technology.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/18/business/global/18research.html

As we settled into our new life in China, we delightedly found that more often than not, life is actually easier in China. Without the hectic American do-all-you-can-do schedule, life slows down considerably. With this slower pace, we found we could make frequent forays beyond our city to discover the innumerable fascinating spots within China.

Work in China: Make Your Move


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 9, 2011)

dip[shit rdean still doesnt have proof that anything i said was wrong, so what does he do?
deflect onto something totally unrelated


fucking moron


----------



## rdean (Feb 9, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> dip[shit rdean still doesnt have proof that anything i said was wrong, so what does he do?
> deflect onto something totally unrelated
> 
> 
> fucking moron



Wrong is all you know.

OK, you have 30 seconds.  Tell us everything you know about "technology".
.
.
.
.
.
OK, now for 25 seconds of "filler".


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 9, 2011)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > dip[shit rdean still doesnt have proof that anything i said was wrong, so what does he do?
> ...


why would i bother to waste it on some dumb fuck like you
LOL
moron

btw dipshit, it would take a lot longer than that, and you likely wouldnt understand ANY of it


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 10, 2011)

Godboy said:


> Ok you liberal nitwits, let me put your minds at ease with a few facts....
> 
> Of the top 500 super computers in the world, the US owns 277 of them. Out of the top 10 fastest ones, we own 8. While the US owns 55% of these top 500 computers, the Untied Kingdom is in second place and they own 9% (45) of them. China owns less than France and Germany as well.
> 
> China sucks balls. Dont let 1 fucking computer make you all scared. Have a nice day.



Godboi ...you are a major moron.  Claiming one computer is not an inventory.  You and we have no way to dismiss the possibility that they have a thousand of them.


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You know how you like to pretend you're smart?  You're not.

You won't find a conservative ANYWHERE who wants ZERO regulation on business.  You know why?  Because we drink the water and breath the air, too.

You stupid, _stupid_ little man.

Now, back to the subject:  Why do you support Democrat policies that punish successful businesses and choke them with burdensome regulation?


----------



## rdean (Feb 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Who knows what you think?  Republicans agree with apology to BP.  You have seniors on SS saying we should cut entitlements.  The list goes on.  Republicans, for the most part, have no comprehension of the word, "Consequence".  

Like, "Let's just cut the "bad" regulations and leave the "good" ones alone".  Then they can't define the "bad" regulations.  Then, once again, everyone realizes they are talking out butt cheeks".  

Like their "cut taxes for the rich".  People who never asked for the cut.  But it was forced on them by a leadership that wants to decimate the Middle Class.  And their follower, the Middle Class", say, "Good".


----------



## daveman (Feb 11, 2011)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


One day you might realize that your fantasies are not reality.  Meanwhile, you still support policies that drive business away.  

That's because you're a dumbfuck.


----------

